# Connection Internet avec IPad A 1458 Wifi



## Goulouh (3 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Mon mari m'a offert une tablette pour Noël, cool !
Mais je me rends compte à l'instant qu'il a pris un modèle Wifi et non un modèle Wifi + cellulaire. Cela signifie si je comprends bien que sans Wifi pas d'Internet ? J'ai cru voir quelque part que l'on peut connecter iPhone et ipad ?
Merci de votre aide


----------



## samsand31 (3 Janvier 2014)

C ça partage de connexion avec l iPhone


----------



## Tosay (3 Janvier 2014)

Pour expliquer un peu mieux  :

cela s'appelle le partage de connexion. Il faut mettre votre iPhone en partage de connexion dans les réglages de celui-ci (mode modem) . Sur votre iPad, allez dans le réglage wifi et vous devriez retrouver votre iphone dans la liste des appareils Wifi à proximité . Connectez-vous à celui-ci pour pouvoir profiter de la data de votre iphone sur votre iPad


----------



## Goulouh (4 Janvier 2014)

merci pour ce message très clair !
je vais tester.


----------



## Tosay (4 Janvier 2014)

Goulouh a dit:


> merci pour ce message très clair !
> je vais tester.



De rien 

Par contre, faites attention d'avoir le partage de connexion inclus dans votre forfait téléphonique !

Enfin...sur mon ancien forfait Bouygues, *je n'avais pas cette option, j'utilisais quand même le partage de connexion et ils n'ont rien vu* 

Donc faites quelques tests de quelques minutes/heures et inspectez votre facture téléphonique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2014)

Tosay a dit:


> De rien
> 
> Par contre, faites attention d'avoir le partage de connexion inclus dans votre forfait téléphonique !
> 
> ...



Sur mon ancien forfait Orange, l'option était payante et il n'était pas possible d'utiliser le partage de connexion sans prendre cette option.


----------



## fenelon (5 Janvier 2014)

iDuck a dit:


> Sur mon ancien forfait Orange, l'option était payante et il n'était pas possible d'utiliser le partage de connexion sans prendre cette option.


Bonjour,
dans mon forfait actuel, l'option " 1jour,7jours,1mois "est payante.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2014)

fenelon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> dans mon forfait actuel, l'option " 1jour,7jours,1mois "est payante.



Dans mon forfait actuel, c'est inclus. Donc rien à payer de plus.


----------

